# Wierd Pleco behavior



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a common pleco that keeps darting to the top of the tank for air, it seems like this is happening every 15-30 min or so. I have had numerous plecos over the years and have never seen that happen, is this something to worry about?

Edit: He's in one of my new 10g tanks, no air stone/strip, medium planted (3wpg). Tank has been set up for ~2 months now.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you list your water parameters?


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Just lost the pleco this morning and one of my hatched oscars.  Down to my last baby oscar.

Water Temp: 79 F
PH: 7.2
Hardness: 7
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 16


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

16? Weird number. Are you using the test strips? They are bad news, you need a good liquid test kit or else you'll never know your real water parameters. How many oscars do you have in a ten gallon? :S They are pretty messy fish, babies or not I don't think it's wise to keep them in a ten gallon. That's probably contributing to the deaths.


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

They are sample dip sticks from Jungle labs that I received in the mail. Those are trash I take it? I had two oscars in the 10g. Been trying to breed oscars for 3 years now, finally successfully hatched back in June...two was all I had left and a 10g is all I have available for them atm. Im rocking a filter rated for 50g and my water has been crystal clear since set up.

Come payday Ill get a 55 for the remaining oscar.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes don't even bother with the testing strips. Go for a liquid test kit, I use API it tests for pH, ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. As far as I know it one of the better ones around. a 55 gallon would be ok for a couple oscars. Why are you breeding them if you don't have the room for them though? Do you have homes for the fish? Or were you planning on keeping them?


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Breeding oscars became a goal for me 3 years ago. Im a huge oscar lover, I got my first two oscars 11 years ago, they lived a long 9 years and died one month apart. I cant imagine not having oscars in the house I have tanks ranging from 90g-250g in my room, the living room, dining room, and family room. Id put one in the kitchen but the wife said it would be war so I stoped there. Three years ago I set off to breed these, I thought this was gonna be as easy as throwing a handfull of guppies together and watch em multiply. Little did I know this was gonna be a huge pain in the butt and a massive money sink. 

I purchased a 300g tank set it up in the family room. I called some companies that breed oscars, got in touch with Jungle labs...thus the dip sticks they sent me that they told me were their awesome product for testing the water...im getting carried away with this story, lol long story short...after a few failed attempts and losing to oscars, and 1 set of eggs, finally 3 years later I have successfully bred oscars, and both parents survived. When I woke up one morning I had 2 fry in sight, and no eggs to be seen. The one 75 I had was old and leaking, so I rushed to get a 10g for now to house the baby oscars, well as you know, Im down to the last baby; and I took a week off from work to be home and keep an eye one him. Ive come too far to lose him now.

I plan on keeping this one, I got an advance on my paycheck today and Im setting up the 55g now.

Yay for derailing my own thread! 

EDIT:

PS: How do I get access to aquarium chat?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I'm sorry to hear you've had a hard time. It sound like you're pretty set on breeding these guys, I wish I could offer some advice on the breeding but I'm no oscar expert. I wish, they are wicked fish. 

Umm did you fully activate your account? I think you have to in order to post but that's all I can think of :| I've never had an issue using the chat but that's not the first time I've heard of someone not being able to access it. 

Good luck with the remaining fry, I hope he pulls through.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

After ten postings you'll be able to access the chat room. 
Sorry on the loss of your fish. :-(


----------

